# idiot drivers



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

heres a couple of people that thought they were smarter and better drivers then the rest of us that didnt get stuck or hit anything


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

my first thought was "wow that really looks like michigan", then i saw youre from clinton township. :waving:


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Did you see the accident? Do you know what happened? Don't jump to conclusions. I have seen many good safe drivers involved in accidents that weren't their fault. Same thing happened to me, I was driving along safely, a car passed me and lost control, I had to swerve to miss it and slide off the road, the other driver regained control and kept on driving.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

NJ state police reported 1200 snow related acciedents on wednesday 2 of them were fatal 



i think part of the driving test shoudl be how to drive in bad condition ( snow / ice / heavy rain etc etc )


----------



## danny17 (Dec 23, 2005)

Is the first pic of the truck in the median on M-53? The other one looks to be between Schoenherr and Jewell roads, in the open DTE line field...where are these from?


----------



## danny17 (Dec 23, 2005)

I see it happen a lot here too, just the other night, some guy was going the wrong way on 26 Mile Rd coming straight at me...narrowly avoided him, but sometimes, I just don't know what people are thinking.


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

first pic is where i plow for grandscapes on i-69 just east of flint and the minivan is on utica road right before 17 mile road heading south on utica. it is where klieno used to go thru and they closed it down. remeber mr sterling hieghts police oficers like to camp there twords the end of their shift so watch your speed in that area.


----------



## danny17 (Dec 23, 2005)

ohh yeah, definetly know the spot...yesterday on 59 just west of dequindre oakland county had speed traps all over the place...had a considerable amount of people pulled over too


----------



## LMG Masonry Inc (Jan 14, 2007)

Heres some morons that can't drive


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

In the last pictures what are they taken from a cabover the hood looks nonexsistant and the plow marker awful close ?


----------



## LMG Masonry Inc (Jan 14, 2007)

6500 GMC w/ 6 yard salter & 10' plow


----------



## LMG Masonry Inc (Jan 14, 2007)

Heres another:angry: Lucky to be alive !!!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Holy Crap!!!!!!!! Was he trying out for the Dukes of Hazzard on that one? Talk about luck


----------



## LMG Masonry Inc (Jan 14, 2007)

My guess is 10 lbs of crap in his pants after that


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

LMG Masonry Inc;376698 said:


> My guess is 10 lbs of crap in his pants after that


To say the least. Talk about a major butt pucker factor!!!!!


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

well iam sure that his butt hole is so tight after that that you couldnt even pull a greased hair out of it. i know i would have crapped myself.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

My goodness....he should've bought a lottery ticket that day. Amazing!!


----------



## js3350z (Nov 12, 2006)

I was out plowing for the second time since I got my license, I had my license for 9 days before the valentines storm in NJ, and I had to drive to the mall I plow at in the middle of the storm not going to lie, it was a terrifying expericance....

this time I went down befor it got real bad, but once I was there I saw plenty of people thinking "I can get through that...." there was a little Acura on racing slicks, that was pretty amusing 

after plowing 2 storms I can see why everybody on this site loves it so much


----------

